# Fisherman's Partner, Neumarkt INFORMIERT... NEUES ONLINE SHOP!!! Günstig wie immer!



## Meeresprogramm (16. Mai 2008)

*Fisherman's Partner, in Neumarkt heißt Sie in unserem neuen **Online-Angel-Welt **willkommen!|wavey:*

Nach dem wir im Januar unseren Geschäft in Neumarkt auf 2000m² ausgebaut haben, sind wir jetzt bereit Ihnen mehr Angebote und Schnäppchen in neuen Kategorien von mehr Herstellern anzubieten.

Natürlich haben wir den Bestellvorgang für Sie etwas ausführlicher und gleichzeitig einfacher gestalltet.

Auf Ihren Besuch würden wir uns sehr freuen!

Ihr Fisherman's Partner Team, Neumarkt





www.meeresprogramm.com


----------

